# The Olive Branch Thread.



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Guys I thought this thread was in order do to the hostile environment this forum is becoming. With Football season right around the corner a couple of members have tried to create hostility and confusion. Feel free to post any and all thoughts concerning any matter in which you’ve had a disagreement or have been misunderstood. This thread is about positivity,healing,trust,forgiveness, respect,thoughtfulness,understanding etc. Let’s try and be open and inclusive as possible so we can move forward and be ready for football. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2019)

I'ma GT fan, we're use to being abused..that being said, come on September !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2019)

They took my favorite thread down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2019)

Cant wait to see how many are banned this year. We've gotten 2019 started off right!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

I’d like to start with I have a lot of respect for every poster. Regardless of team affiliation,race,religion,etc


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2019)

I love Olive Branch, nice little town!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They took my favorite thread down.


You’ve got to forgive and forget. Stop attacking other fans that aren’t Nole fans or Bama fans. My fear is your alliance with 6 is unhealthy for the both of you. That doesn’t mean the two of you can’t be friends but you can’t start porn like threads on a family friendly forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

I understand how frustrated you must be. But, you have to forgive. The mods and admins have the best interest of the users of this forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 8, 2019)

You are right brown. Have a great day. Saturdaydawgnolesux.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

I see you still have a long way to go in your journey. But in time it’ll get better.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You are right brown. Have a great day. Saturdaydawgnolesux.


Thank you 6! Have a great evening to you sir!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I see you still have a long way to go in your journey. But in time it’ll get better.


????


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I love Olive Branch, nice little town!!


I used to drive through there headed to Arkansas to duck hunt. Very nice town


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d like to start with I have a lot of respect for every poster. Regardless of team affiliation,race,religion,etc


Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



Earnest T. Bass of the Sports Forum. ^


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!


You and SpotnStalk are on the same journey. If the two of you lay your differences aside you two could accompany each other to the light.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

It is nice of you to do this Jeff. I couldn't agree with you more, we need more love and respect in here. I agree we should respect all opinion and I do, except them dumb ones, that SS and 6 come up with. Aint neither one of them got enough sense to get out of the rain, and their post are stupid. Is there anyway you can get rid of them?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is nice of you to do this Jeff. I couldn't agree with you more, we need more love and respect in here. I agree we should respect all opinion and I do, except them dumb ones, that SS and 6 come up with. Aint neither one of them got enough sense to get out of the rain, and their post are stupid. Is there anyway you can get rid of them?



Jeff can banded anyone!! He is the bander excellent!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Charlie I’d like to see those two change. It’s not too late for them but we can’t give up
On them. I think if we give them more positive responses to their post it would help. Before we take it to the termination level I’d like to see all of us kill those two with kindness.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Sunday dognolesuck


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sunday dognolesuck


And elfiiislayerdogsux


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Y’all can all go and hang from that olive tree. Hope it’ll hold y’all up.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 9, 2019)

Attaboy Brown, nice try. 
Wish it had a chance of working.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

So y’all got after it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> So y’all git after it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

6 it’s very nice to see you today. I hope you have a great Sunday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> 6 it’s very nice to see you today. I hope you have a great Sunday!


I went to church with John today. He unfortunately did not get bit  roll tide


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

I think I see what's going on here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I went to church with John today. He unfortunately did not get bit  roll tide  View attachment 972271


Did you drink from the jar???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Did you drink from the jar???


John Cooper drank it all up.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Yep, I couldn't get 6 to drink the koolaide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!


Hating thug.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Hating thug.


His journey will be long.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> His journey will be long.


He is full of anger!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

I’m going to relentless in my pursuit peace for the good of all members on here.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2019)

Why dont we just do away with team affiliations here? Just a casual Saturday game, no score keeping. We could even petition the ncaa to do away with tackling. Good clean 2 hand touch football! If you're faster than the others you must slow down. We cant have o linemen getting left behind!!!!

Excellent thread Brown.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> He is full of anger!





brownceluse said:


> His journey will be long.





John Cooper said:


> Jeff can banded anyone!! He is the bander excellent!!



Yep. He just wants to be Killin stuff all the time he will never change even if he shaves his beard he still a thug and always will be one


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 9, 2019)

What a touching thread. I'm sitting here with a lump in my throat and with tears streaming down my face reading all the love being shown towards one another today. Such a beautiful thing to see. And I too would like to extend this particular olive branch ̶u̶p̶ to you fans of other teams around here. 






And remember, we're all brothers and sisters around here. When one hurts, we all hurt. We must all join the Caravan of love!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’m going to relentless in my pursuit peace for the good of all members on here.


Great.  How’s that olive tree doing. Post video.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Guys I’m liking everyone’s post but don’t take that as I agree with all of them. 6 I’m not going to post a video because I’m trying to bring everyone together. I’m not going to do anything that causes division. I want everyone on the journey with me. Breath the positive, inclusive air! I believe this forum is going change for the better! That’s my hope.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2019)

This is an awesome thread! I can feel the love!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


>


Slayer will just cut down your diversity tree.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 9, 2019)

Animosity in the Sports Forum is causing Global Warming.  
Seriously.  
No really, I mean it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Animosity in the Sports Forum is causing Global Warming.
> Seriously.
> No really, I mean it.


The Sports forum sets the tone for the rest of the forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer will just cut down your diversity tree.


Slayer isn’t a lumberjack.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> The Sports forum sets the tone for the rest of the forum.


I think those namby-pambys in the political forum Would disagree with you


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I think those namby-pambys in the political forum Would disagree with you


Once I get this place right I’ll focus my attention over there.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 9, 2019)

Watch for a three eyed elf that hangs out over there a lot.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Once I get this place right I’ll focus my attention over there.


Start with the three eyed dude. You know that dude that wears elevator shoes.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Start with the three eyed dude. You know that dude that wears elevator shoes.


Not TJ. ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2019)

The Olive Branch has been extended, but does it matter??
In the end they will resort back to the same and I will still be yelling.....

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2019)

Go dogs attempting a truce because they know its gonna get rough for them after this season.?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go dogs attempting a truce because they know its gonna get rough for them after this season.?


They keep hammering the gators. What about them. ?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven't been around as much lately.  Must have missed something.  I like a little banter, but I prefer for it to be brief, playful, and lighthearted.  I also prefer for people to be able to move beyond banter to analysis and discussion.  I think I give Throwback more crap than anybody because he seems to be able to take it and dish it out as well as anybody, especially when he is trolling Dawg fans.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

I’ve again liked a few posters post. Remember, I may not agree with them but it’s in an effort to show unity amongst the brothers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> I haven't been around as much lately.  Must have missed something.  I like a little banter, but I prefer for it to be brief, playful, and lighthearted.  I also prefer for people to be able to move beyond banter to analysis and discussion.  I think I give Throwback more crap than anybody because he seems to be able to take it and dish it out as well as anybody, especially when he is trolling Dawg fans.



Pretty sure this place has gone insane.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Slayer will just cut down your diversity tree.




And jerk the stump out with my truck!

I hope there is poison ivy all over that tree so I can spread the wealth to everyone.


Send me PM’s with your address’s. I’ll cover the letter’s with poison ivy.

Daily Auburn, Vols, Gators, Noles, Bama and Clemson sucks!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And jerk the stump out with my truck!
> 
> I hope there is poison ivy all over that tree so I can spread the wealth to everyone.
> 
> ...



DailyDogSux to you brother


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Slayer isn’t a lumberjack.



And SS is not a turnip puller anymore. He got promoted to the chicken processing plant. I heard he had lost only one finger so far.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

hayseed_theology said:


> I haven't been around as much lately.  Must have missed something.  I like a little banter, but I prefer for it to be brief, playful, and lighthearted.  I also prefer for people to be able to move beyond banter to analysis and discussion.  I think I give Throwback more crap than anybody because he seems to be able to take it and dish it out as well as anybody, especially when he is trolling Dawg fans.



But he is a closet Dawg fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2019)

I’m very worried about Slayer, S$S and Matty 6. You three need focus more on oneness and less in creating a hostile environment.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe we call all quit our current team and pull for Syracuse. Larry Csonka played there you now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

Maybe we call all quit our current team and pull for Syracuse. Larry Csonka played there you now. So did Floyd Little, Ernie Davis and Jim Brown. Kind a RB University jr.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

Well that is decided, we all got to pull for the Orangemen. Maybe Jeff could start a weekly up date update on them. Kinda like that Buckeye fan did for the OU.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Well that is decided, we all got to pull for the Orangemen. Maybe Jeff could start a weekly up date update on them. Kinda like that Buckeye fan did for the OU.


B0$$ I ain't no bandwagoner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Why dont we just do away with team affiliations here? Just a casual Saturday game, no score keeping. We could even petition the ncaa to do away with tackling. Good clean 2 hand touch football! If you're faster than the others you must slow down. We cant have o linemen getting left behind!!!!
> 
> Excellent thread Brown.




Does everybody get a trophy and a ring ??  Count me in !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does everybody get a trophy and a ring ??  Count me in !!



Yes! All of them will be exactly alike.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes! All of them will be exactly alike.




I like the way you think !!  Do you vote Democrat ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Have a happy Monday everyone.


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 10, 2019)

Kum bah yah.............


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

Hope everyone has a great day and great beginning to their work week!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And jerk the stump out with my truck!
> 
> I hope there is poison ivy all over that tree so I can spread the wealth to everyone.
> 
> ...


Well there's a positive in this message. My bucks don't suck


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe we call all quit our current team and pull for Syracuse. Larry Csonka played there you now.


I'm from the same town in Ohio he's from. He was my favorite player growing up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like the way you think !!  Do you vote Democrat ??


I never have before but I may start following the ideals of this forum!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 10, 2019)

Roll Tide!

We own the mutts


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Roll Tide!
> 
> We own the mutts


Yes we do.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm from the same town in Ohio he's from. He was my favorite player growing up


Mine too. Awesome player. Seems like we all had that Jersey.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2019)

I almost felt the love but it faded away quickly because 6 said people suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2019)

Maybe some of you softies should stop watching football and stick with soccer..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

This thread is brought to you on behalf of Stacey Abrams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I almost felt the love but it faded away quickly because 6 said people suck.


Sorry. Y’all good folks. Xcept TJ. He sucks. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

I feel like the majority of you guys are starting to feel the love. Keep following the light and remember to always be thinking about bringing another brother on the journey in time......


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 10, 2019)

In the spirit of this "olive branch" thread I will say I have said a lot of terrible things about the mut......ur dawgs. Underachieving, criminals, dawg fans are bad people, etc, etc.

Thank you and embrace the love.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for your honesty doenightmare


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe some of you softies should stop watching football and stick with soccer..




I like soccer, it is a more cerebral sport, played on higher level by people with intellect and discernment.  I was napping to a match earlier this afternoon.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe some of you softies should stop watching football and stick with soccer..


??? waving their little rainbow flags


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Sorry. Y’all good folks. Xcept TJ. He sucks. ?



TJ is just TJ. In his own special way he deserves the love too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> TJ is just TJ. In his own special way he deserves the love too.




K.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't give a rip.  And peace is overrated.


----------



## James12 (Jun 10, 2019)

I followed and participated here for a while now, I have a new account b/c mine was polluted.   So I can testify that the OP needs a new name and profile pic.  Suggestions? The current doesn’t bleed the “gentleness” he’s serving.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't give a rip.  And peace is overrated.


Your journey will rough if you don’t turn to the light. Don’t let peace pass you by


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 10, 2019)

James12 said:


> I followed and participated here for a while now, I have a new account b/c mine was polluted.   So I can testify that the OP needs a new name and profile pic.  Suggestions? The current doesn’t bleed the “gentleness” he’s serving.


What was your previous name sir? I’m very sorry that your account was polluted. That’s very unfortunate. Also, we’re glad you’re back!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't give a rip.  And peace is overrated.


Not to mention we’ll sleep a lot better than some of these ladies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 10, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> I like soccer, it is a more cerebral sport, played on higher level by people with intellect and discernment.  I was napping to a match earlier this afternoon.



Oh... You thought you were watching soccer. It was probably a re-run of Big 10 football. Probably the Big 10 Championship between Ohio State and Northwestern. Probably seemed like a Sunday golf tournament. Easy nap time..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2019)

To piggyback on what 6 said! Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh... You thought you were watching soccer. It was probably a re-run of Big 10 football. Probably the Big 10 Championship between Ohio State and Northwestern. Probably seemed like a Sunday golf tournament. Easy nap time..



Quite possibly.  When the pressure of the need for a nap comes on me it rarely matters what is on the telly.  One of my favorite things to nap to is Alabama cheerleaders grazing on the side of a field.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Quite possibly.  When the pressure of the need for a nap comes on me it rarely matters what is on the telly.  One of my favorite things to nap to is Alabama cheerleaders grazing on the side of a field.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2019)

You wont be napping watching these..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 972505


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You wont be napping watching these..View attachment 972507




He won't be napping when he's hitting this..


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972508


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Roll tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Have a Super Tuesday rackmaster. Go dogs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Go wonderful dog fans everywhere


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Go wonderful dog fans everywhere


Except slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 972515


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 11, 2019)

"One of my favorite things to nap to is Alabama cheerleaders grazing on the side of a field."

Kinda like watching one of them Georgia cheerleaders bust a pair of 46/26 jeans from belt loop to crotch stop.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!



I hear they are taking all stairs out of Needless Stadium and putting in ramps just to avoid this issue.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2019)

I hope everyone had a great Tuesday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I hope everyone had a great Tuesday!


I did. Hope you did too


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


>



There are members here that I truly worry about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 11, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention we’ll sleep a lot better than some of these ladies.



Exactly.  I knew we would be on the same page.  Our hate keeps us warm.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

Happy Wednesday!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic hump day!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


>




I'm sure ^this^ will be the dumbest thing I read on here today.. I'm not betting on it cause the day is just getting started..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Wednesday!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic hump day!




It would be even better if I got a news feed saying "Neyland Stadium burns to the ground in overnight fire"..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It would be even better if I got a news feed saying "Neyland Stadium burns to the ground in overnight fire"..



Check cnn


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Go dogs dreaming of Knoxville burning


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Wednesday!!! Hope everyone has a fantastic hump day!


 I had a very wonderful day and I hope yours was great as well go dogs and roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

That’s outstanding 6!!! My day was outstanding as well! Looking forward to Thursday and the rest of the week!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I had a very wonderful day and I hope yours was great as well go dogs and roll tide



6 feelin' the love. Maybe I can too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

Come on!! The water is fine!!


----------



## model88_308 (Jun 12, 2019)

Life is good. Life is calm. You do your thing, and I'll do mine.


----------



## James12 (Jun 12, 2019)

There’s no greater forum.  Fellowship is abundant.  I still think B needs a new screen name - well deserved.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2019)

HAKUNA MATATA


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 12, 2019)

“ Once you replace negative thoughts with *positive*ones, you'll start having *positive* results.” .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> “ Once you replace negative thoughts with *positive*ones, you'll start having *positive* results.” .



So much easier logging into the forum after starting positivity training.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> So much easier logging into the forum after starting positivity training.


You a Vandy fan now? I know you are confused and looking for any team better than the Noles or Vols. 

The times have got to be bad..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> HAKUNA MATATA


What a wonderful day...

Hakuna Matata..

Hope the Vols disappear...


----------



## James12 (Jun 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You a Vandy fan now? I know you are confused and looking for any team better than the Noles or Vols.
> 
> The times have got to be bad..



Prob just trying to boost one’s mood.  Being a fan of a recent champ often breeds hope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

James12 said:


> Prob just trying to boost one’s mood.  Being a fan of a recent champ often breeds hope.


Having a wife and kids that root for winners should give you hope.

Cause Willy isn’t going to give it to you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 12, 2019)

But.. but... 1980... but.. but...

Dawgs still own us.. but... but... 

All talk boys. 

There is not one single Barner, Nole, Gator or Vol that would not fire their coach to hire Kirby. 

Fact!!!! Suck on it haters!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

Hope you guys had a great Thursday!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Hope you guys had a great Thursday!!!



I was going to try and feel the love Jeff. I really was but then 6 went all "Dawgs suck" in the Go Dawgs thread and I lost it and I just can't get it back.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I was going to try and feel the love Jeff. I really was but then 6 went all "Dawgs suck" in the Go Dawgs thread and I lost it and I just can't get it back.


It’s a long hard journey and everyone has different circumstances. Keep trying and don’t give up.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 13, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I was going to try and feel the love Jeff. I really was but then 6 went all "Dawgs suck" in the Go Dawgs thread and I lost it and I just can't get it back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972799


That is such a beautiful post, brother S&S. And may he who cast the first stone, misseth.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Happy roll tide sec champs Friday to all you dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> That is such a beautiful post, brother S&S. And may he who cast the first stone, misseth.




Pfftttt... May he who cast the 1st stone hit the target in the head and knock some sense into you boys!

Everything in Orange should be banished to the pit's of Hades.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

S&S just want to throw kudos your way! You’re walking your journey with honors!!! Well done! Lots of posters around here could gain valuable knowledge from you. Carry on my positive brother


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> S&S just want to throw kudos your way! You’re walking your journey with honors!!! Well done! Lots of posters around here could gain valuable knowledge from you. Carry on my positive brother




The only valuable thing S&S could teach us is how to skin a chicken...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The only valuable thing S&S could teach us is how to skin a chicken...



I too was full of rage in my pubescent stage. No worries my good friend!!! Once you begin your journey, the power of positivity will encapsulate your mind, body, and soul!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Once you begin your journey, the power of positivity will encapsulate your mind, body, and soul!




My journey began a long time ago. The only thing that encapsulate my mind, body and soul.. Is beer!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> My journey began a long time ago. The only thing that encapsulate my mind, body and soul.. Is beer!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2019)

Part time lifeguard, Full time life coach


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

Are there any olives left on said branch? Green or black? I do like me some olives


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh. And I hope everyone is having an awesome Friday


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

Cept slayer. i don't really care what kind of day he has


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Cept slayer. i don't really care what kind of day he has




Any day I'm alive and giving you haters grief, it's a good day!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Are there any olives left on said branch? Green or black? I do like me some olives



If there is any left there won't be after next weeks lunch. I'm gonna smack Jeff with it so many times it's going to be a splinter.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Any day I'm alive and giving you haters grief, it's a good day!





Browning Slayer said:


> If there is any left there won't be after next weeks lunch. I'm gonna smack Jeff with it so many times it's going to be a splinter.


this made me lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> this made me lol


It’s going to be even funnier trying to watch Jeff catch me. He’s a big boy so I know I’m faster.. I just can’t let him catch me!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Cept slayer. i don't really care what kind of day he has


Me neither. Friday elfiiiii and slayer suck


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 972857
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I had no idea you were a life guard and life coach, brother S&S. I must say, you look rather dashing wearing your life-saving attire. I bet you have saved many lives over the the years, in and out of the water. Well done, and much respect to you, sir.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Me neither. Friday elfiiiii and slayer suck



Bama suck worse than the Voltards. In fact Bama is the Black Hole of college football Suckage.

Love ya, mean it, have a good weekend thug.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Bama suck worse than the Voltards. In fact Bama is the Black Hole of college football Suckage.
> 
> Love ya, mean it, have a good weekend thug.


Going to have a beautiful weekend in Cullman County Alabama. I’ll see you on Thursday thug


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Going to have a beautiful weekend in Cullman County Alabama. I’ll see you on Thursday thug



Looking forward to it. Are y'all moved yet?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

We are here


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Been spending a couple of days in Tybee


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

I’m between Atlanta and Coleman County right now


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2019)

Just got to free up some time so I can teach brownie slayer how to hunt and fish


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! I had no idea you were a life guard and life coach, brother S&S. I must say, you look rather dashing wearing your life-saving attire. I bet you have saved many lives over the the years, in and out of the water. Well done, and much respect to you, sir.


  

Every group has to have a fat kid.. He’s ours and we love him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Just got to free up some time so I can teach brownie slayer how to hunt and fish



Bring it boy!! You’ll have to come to my camp this season!!

I get my boat back next week. Yamaha warrantied my lower unit 8 months out of warranty so I’ll be screaming in that 90.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Wow! I had no idea you were a life guard and life coach, brother S&S. I must say, you look rather dashing wearing your life-saving attire. I bet you have saved many lives over the the years, in and out of the water. Well done, and much respect to you, sir.


Brother that was an old picture of Charlie back in the 70s. It's been floating around via PM for quite sometime.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> We are here





Matthew6 said:


> Been spending a couple of days in Tybee





Matthew6 said:


> I’m between Atlanta and Coleman County right now



Welcome home!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Brother that was an old picture of Charlie back in the 70s. It's been floating around via PM for quite sometime.


My sincerest apology, brother S&S.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

I believe this thread is a bridge. It’s getting stronger and stronger every day. If we keep this up I can get over to the political forum sooner that I thought. Once we’ve got the sports and political forums finished I’m going to do an all out blitz on the deer hunting forum! This journey is fun!!! Happy weekend to you all!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I believe this thread is a bridge. It’s getting stronger and stronger every day. If we keep this up I can get over to the political forum sooner that I thought. Once we’ve got the sports and political forums finished I’m going to do an all out blitz on the deer hunting forum! This journey is fun!!! Happy weekend to you all!!!!



As long as you stay out of the hog dog and duck forums I think you'll be just fine?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> As long as you stay out of the hog dog and duck forums I think you'll be just fine?[/
> 
> Even I’ll admit the waterfowl folks need more than me and my happy thread. But I haven’t given up on them...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I believe this thread is a bridge. It’s getting stronger and stronger every day. If we keep this up I can get over to the political forum sooner that I thought. Once we’ve got the sports and political forums finished I’m going to do an all out blitz on the deer hunting forum! This journey is fun!!! Happy weekend to you all!!!!


Mighty fine work you are doing, brother brown. Mighty fine.

And for all of you reading this thread that have yet to allow love into your heart, what can brown do for you?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 14, 2019)

Oh, and have a most awesome weekend my dear brothers.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2019)

Happy Saturday to all! I think I’m going make a pot of Jambalaya today because it makes the fat over weight Celuse happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I believe this thread is a bridge. It’s getting stronger and stronger every day. If we keep this up I can get over to the political forum sooner that I thought. Once we’ve got the sports and political forums finished I’m going to do an all out blitz on the deer hunting forum! This journey is fun!!! Happy weekend to you all!!!!


 

You’ll never make it out of the Sports Forum as long as I’m around!

Happy Fathers Day folks! Except Vols.. Most of them are all related from the same DNA strands so it’s just sick to think about.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m going to the other forums!!! Nothing can stop me!! Happy Sunday to all my positive and non positive brothers!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Spread the word Brother Brown


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2019)

Father’s Day love to my brothers!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Happy Monday to all!! Remember as you guys post this week. You attract a lot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Even Apple cider vinegar is tart.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 17, 2019)

I like some tarts.  Used to like em all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Monday to all!! Remember as you guys post this week. You attract a lot more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. Even Apple cider vinegar is tart.....


Thwuga


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 17, 2019)

Monday elfiiiislayerdawgsux


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2019)

Pride month is strong in this thread.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

Peace SUX!

Bammers don’t want it and neither do DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

riprap said:


> Pride month is strong in this thread.


What kinda pride you talking bout???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> What kinda pride you talking bout???




Alabama Pride..


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 17, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know I had great Monday thus far!!!!!! I hope you guys are too!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know I had great Monday thus far!!!!!! I hope you guys are too!


I've had a great day too, brother Brown. Hope everyone has had a blessed day as well. 

Yours truly,
Brother Britches


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Brother Britches


Glad you did Brother Britches!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Have a great day mutts


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2019)

Dawgs thinking about extending a hickory switch.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2019)

Another great day just about in the books!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Another great day just about in the books!!



Absolutely. It has bee a good un!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2019)

It's been a super fabulous day, my dear brothers. Hope everyone has an even better tomorrow. 

I hear the rumble of thunder off in the distance, and hoping to get a nice rain shower to listen to, as I lay my head down tonight..

Rest well my dear brothers.

Yours truly,
Brother Britches


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2019)

Quit drinking that sissy Kool-Aid!!

Turn in your man cards and go get some skinny jeans..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Quit drinking that sissy Kool-Aid!!
> 
> Turn in your man cards and go get some skinny jeans..



Like the Outlaw JoseyWales me and you are the last of the holdouts, Slayer. I ain’t ever surrendering.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

You boys will see the light. It’s just a matter of time.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Like the Outlaw JoseyWales me and you are the last of the holdouts, Slayer. I ain’t ever surrendering.


I was at the ball fields this weekend watching the boy play in the Allstar tournament. A kid on his team has a dad that's a vol fan. He had his Voltard quick shade up and he politely asked if I wanted to sit under to get out of the sun. I laughed and said "I would burn and die of sun cancer before I ever sat under that thing"..


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

Slayer I’m not giving up on ya. Hate will eat at your soul.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm amazed by the staying power of this thread.  Figured it would have been history by now.  Just know that it doesn't matter which rival you root for, I hate you all.  You're all equally worthless to me.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm amazed by the staying power of this thread.  Figured it would have been history by now.  Just know that it doesn't matter which rival you root for, I hate you all.  You're all equally worthless to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm amazed by the staying power of this thread.  Figured it would have been history by now.  Just know that it doesn't matter which rival you root for, I hate you all.  You're all equally worthless to me.


This thread will never die! It’s the heartbeat of this forum!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This thread will never die! It’s the heartbeat of this forum!



Come over to the dark side.  It's more fun and we have snacks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 973434



Bull feathers.  My hate keeps me warm at night.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm amazed by the staying power of this thread.  Figured it would have been history by now.  Just know that it doesn't matter which rival you root for, I hate you all.  You're all equally worthless to me.




Nah... we'll keep this thread around just to continue to beat it and spew our hatred towards ANY and all. Especially the ones in Orange! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2019)

I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!!!


You too


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2019)

Everybody row the boat ashore, but come play time, them oars will be pounded into somebody's head.  

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bull feathers.  My hate keeps me warm at night.




So do big women, but I dont have one around every night!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> So do big women, but I dont have one around every night!



That’s your own fault.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> That’s your own fault.



??? you're absolutely right. It's by choice


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 973473




Hotamighty


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hotamighty


6 must want to get banned! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> 6 must want to get banned!
> 
> GO DAWGS



For what?


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> For what?



Posting photoshopped pics of Georgia girls with that awful phrase that came about because they can't spell elephant.

Here is a true example of a bammer girl:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Posting photoshopped pics of Georgia girls with that awful phrase that came about because they can't spell elephant.
> 
> Here is a true example of a bammer girl:
> 
> ...




Dear lord.. I almost lost my lunch over that!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Posting photoshopped pics of Georgia girls with that awful phrase that came about because they can't spell elephant.
> 
> Here is a true example of a bammer girl:
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dear lord.. I almost lost my lunch over that!


Lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 20, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dear lord.. I almost lost my lunch over that!


No worries brother, she's got 3 loaves of bread in the freezer and half of a Charlie's salty ham in the fridge!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 20, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!!!


It was a great day my brother and thank you for the sushi it was wonderful seeing you again


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> It was a great day my brother and thank you for the sushi it was wonderful seeing you again


You too brother! Glad to see you doing well even if you are a Bama fan....?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 20, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Posting photoshopped pics of Georgia girls with that awful phrase that came about because they can't spell elephant.
> 
> Here is a true example of a bammer girl:
> 
> ...


Sweet thang was killing it, son. Looks like she may have eaten one too many ears of corn, though. 

Have a great night my brothers!

Brother Britches


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2019)

Remember, boys, when you're spreading that butter or jelly on your toast this morning, don't forget to spread a little love onto others today as well.

Have a great weekend.



Brother Britches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks Brother Britches


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2019)

The kum Bay yah stuff here is sickening.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> The kum Bay yah stuff here is sickening.


Yep. Sounds more like conversations folks down in midtown would be having and not something on GON.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. Sounds more like conversations folks down in midtown would be having and not something on GON.


True then some people are uncultured, I’ll raised and (multiple asterisks), and likely from southern Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's a new forum brother.




Not until they ban me..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

Both of yall will see the light


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

We'll all be banned come football season. If we make it that far


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> That actually is probably not the worst idea.



??

It'll never work. Same ol thing just new names!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??
> 
> It'll never work. Same ol thing just new names!



Ever been over to the Outdoor Place?  It was once a haven for banned members from here.  But they weeded them out over there too.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 21, 2019)

Truly looking forward to the day that peace and harmony will break out like morning sunshine over in the Sports Forum but it ain't likely to happen.

I do expect that there will eventually be less personal stuff and language that is frowned on by the rules.

Meanwhile, in the spirit of outdoor brotherhood, I wish you all a happy weekend and hope that your teams all win the imaginary games they are playing at the moment, even if they are playing each other.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Truly looking forward to the day that peace and harmony will break out like morning sunshine over in the Sports Forum but it ain't likely to happen.
> 
> I do expect that there will eventually be less personal stuff and language that is frowned on by the rules.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the spirit of outdoor brotherhood, I wish you all a happy weekend and hope that your teams all win the imaginary games they are playing at the moment, even if they are playing each other.


Thanks Brother JustUs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 21, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ever been over to the Outdoor Place?  It was once a haven for banned members from here.  But they weeded them out over there too.



This is the only forum I've frequented over the years. May have to check it out


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2019)

Happy Friday my peace loving brothers! Peace


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 21, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> The kum Bay yah stuff here is sickening.





Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. Sounds more like conversations folks down in midtown would be having and not something on GON.


Glad to see y'all still posting in this thread, my dear brothers. I know cries for help when I see it. And you two are bawling like babies. Just open your hearts and let the light of love shine through, brothers. Love will set you free!


Matthew6 said:


> True then some people are uncultured, I’ll raised and (multiple asterisks), and likely from southern Georgia.


I have no clue what you are trying to say, but it's obvious you have been hitting the bottle of some hardy goodness, brotherr M6. Maybe you should try to not drink the entire bottle all at once before posting next time. Pace yourself my brother. Your liver will appreciate it!


SpotandStalk said:


> Both of yall will see the light


Preach on, my dear brother S&S! Preach on!


JustUs4All said:


> Truly looking forward to the day that peace and harmony will break out like morning sunshine over in the Sports Forum but it ain't likely to happen.
> 
> I do expect that there will eventually be less personal stuff and language that is frowned on by the rules.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the spirit of outdoor brotherhood, I wish you all a happy weekend and hope that your teams all win the imaginary games they are playing at the moment, even if they are playing each other.


Amen! Howleeluya, or how ever you spell it.


brownceluse said:


> Happy Friday my peace loving brothers! Peace


Same to you, brother brown. You've done some mighty fine work around here.

Have a great weekend my brothers.



Brother Britches


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

What a great Saturday my brothers!! I just opened 200 gallon cans of tomato and chicken soup today at the soup kitchen! Nothing like giving back! The joy of volunteering your time is priceless!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> True then some people are uncultured, I’ll raised and (multiple asterisks), and likely from southern Georgia.



Ah!  I missed this little nugget.   Junior you can make as many posts about your love of sushi and your Mercedes as you like, I know when I'm speaking to a wannabe and it's coming through loud and clear.    In other words, Alabama road trash is gonna Alabama road trash no matter how it dresses its self up and puts on a smoke screen trying to impress.  But you do you.  It is dang funny to watch.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

Bout time to stick a fork in this un


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bout time to stick a fork in this un



Huh?  It was just starting to get interesting.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Huh?  It was just starting to get interesting.



?
Exactly. It's about to run off the tracks and put 40 cars on the dirt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?
> Exactly. It's about to run off the tracks and put 40 cars on the dirt.



Why?  People here claim they love "smack talk".  Then they act like they're going have a baby when you talk smack to them.  That doesn't make sense.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?
> Exactly. It's about to run off the tracks and put 40 cars on the dirt.



Isn't that the very reason people still watch NASCAR???!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Isn't that the very reason people still watch NASCAR???!!!!!



This is true


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 22, 2019)

I was referring more to the positivity movement. Looks like it's about run its course.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was referring more to the positivity movement. Looks like it's about run its course.



Not at all I have to admit I as skeptical at first so I did not venture forth so as not to let my pessimism taint what might be. But Brother @brownceluse has brought forth something true and pure. It may be a long rocky road for some to travel, as we have witnessed thus far but I have been made a believer. 

Than you Brother brownceluse for showing us the path and leading us forth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I was referring more to the positivity movement. Looks like it's about run its course.



Not at all.  I'm positive drunks from Alabama make me laugh when they try to act uppity.?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ah!  I missed this little nugget of doo doo.  But then so many plop from you that the general stench makes it easy to miss a few.  Junior you can make as many posts about your love of sushi and your Mercedes as you like, I know when I'm speaking to a wannabe and it's coming through loud and clear.    In other words, Alabama road trash is gonna Alabama road trash no matter how it dresses its self up and puts on a smoke screen trying to impress.  But you do you.  It is dang funny to watch.?


 no one missed you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 22, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> no one missed you.



Does this mean I'm not invited to the next lunch???


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2019)

Lord have mercy!!!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Lord have mercy!!!!!!


Ikr. Happy Sunday ereeone


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Glad it’s Sunday!! Everyone of us is in need of some church!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Glad it’s Sunday!! Everyone of us is in need of some church!!


Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Glad it’s Sunday!! Everyone of us is in need of some church!!



Release the SNEK's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Release the SNEK's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 973755


John cooper at church


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 23, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> John cooper at church


He survived.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at drunks from Alabama.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2019)

Rack you need to give it a chance


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Rack you need to give it a chance


I know Brother Brown but its hard work! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at drunks from Alabama.


Drunks from Alabama sound a lot like Sober Dawgs. I completely understand why you are laughing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 23, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Drunks from Alabama sound a lot like Sober Dawgs. I completely understand why you are laughing.



Ooooooooh.  Burn.??


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 23, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ooooooooh.  Burn.??


Typical.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Typical.



Alrighty whatever you say.?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Monday southern Georgia dogsux.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Monday southern Georgia dogsux.



Laughing at drunk Alabama rednecks pretending to be uppity, all day everyday.??


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2019)

Let the wave of peace and tranquility overtake each and every member of this great forum! Happy Monday to all!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Let the wave of peace and tranquility overtake each and every member of this great forum! Happy Monday to all!


Happy Monday brown. Something has taken over a couple of your fellow dog fans but peace and tranquillity it is not


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Happy Monday brown. Something has taken over a couple of your fellow dog fans but peace and tranquillity it is not


Refer to post #280! 
We are being provoked and we are fighting back! Peace works as long as ALL sides agree!
Happy Monday to you as well Guth!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Refer to post #280!
> We are being provoked and we are fighting back! Peace works as long as ALL sides agree!
> Happy Monday to you as well Guth!


Some folks take smack talk way to serious. It's not good for their mental health


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


>


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 24, 2019)

Y'all sing it with me. _All we are saying, is give peace a chance!_

Happy blistering hot Monday, boys.

Brother Britches


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Some folks take smack talk way to serious. It's not good for their mental health



Yeah I noticed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Refer to post #280!
> We are being provoked and we are fighting back! Peace works as long as ALL sides agree!
> Happy Monday to you as well Guth!



Dont mess with the dogs. Heck they'll fight each other!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont mess with the dogs. Heck they'll fight each other!!



Yeah the "noles" might be able to do that if there was more than one of you.??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah the "noles" might be able to do that if there was more than one of you.??



Theres been quite a few over the years. Never seen us fighting each other.???


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Theres been quite a few over the years. Never seen us fighting each other.???



Over the years?  What happened to them??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Over the years?  What happened to them??



Well I've never known any of them to regularly post except GoldRanger/RebelYell/.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

And it's the offseason sooooooo


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 24, 2019)

The fact that this thread exists is the reason I only pop in here a couple of times a year. Used to be a good forum. I joined it 15 years ago and watched a few goons come and go and come back again. Its a cool place if you're a grown man who enjoys being an internet troll. Other than that, not much here anymore. Enjoy fellas...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And it's the offseason sooooooo



So?  You're here.  You think maybe y'all's unity is a function of the fact that you're all out of place here???


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

greene_dawg said:


> The fact that this thread exists is the reason I only pop in here a couple of times a year. Used to be a good forum. I joined it 15 years ago and watched a few goons come and go and come back again. Its a cool place if you're a grown man who enjoys being an internet troll. Other than that, not much here anymore. Enjoy fellas...



Greene!  Man hang around.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm always here??

No. Nole Nation is always unified! I wouldnt expect you dogs to ever understand!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm always here??
> 
> No. Nole Nation is always unified! I wouldnt expect you dogs to ever understand!!



Yeah I don't.  I don't need backup.  I work alone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I don't.  I don't need backup.  I work alone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 974041



??Man that's not how I had you pictured at all!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??Man that's not how I had you pictured at all!?


Dont let them skinny arms fool ya. That boy has been thrown off many a go cart


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dont let them skinny arms fool ya. That boy has been thrown off many a go cart



??


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2019)

greene_dawg said:


> The fact that this thread exists is the reason I only pop in here a couple of times a year. Used to be a good forum. I joined it 15 years ago and watched a few goons come and go and come back again. Its a cool place if you're a grown man who enjoys being an internet troll. Other than that, not much here anymore. Enjoy fellas...


There’s nothing on the internet that isn’t trolled. As long as humans can post in message boards it’ll be trolled... Come back and be a positive influence on us all!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 24, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??Man that's not how I had you pictured at all!?


Um, you do know S&S is a girl, right?  She's a good sport, too. Now don't go getting any ideas, she's a Harley-ridin' lesbian. 

Peace my brothas and sistas. College football will be here before you know it!

Brother Britches


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Um, you do know S&S is a girl, right?  She's a good sport, too. Now don't go getting any ideas, she's a Harley-ridin' lesbian.
> 
> Peace my brothas and sistas. College football will be here before you know it!
> 
> Brother Britches


 ??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 24, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Um, you do know S&S is a girl, right?  She's a good sport, too. Now don't go getting any ideas, she's a Harley-ridin' lesbian.
> 
> Peace my brothas and sistas. College football will be here before you know it!
> 
> Brother Britches



Typical response after being shot down...?

And please stop with the PM's. Thanks for understanding Brother Britches


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Typical response after being shot down...?
> 
> And please stop with the PM's. Thanks for understanding Brother Britches


You too.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

Good morning Sports forum brothers! Happy Tuesday to all!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

What a great Tuesday! I paid it forward fir the older couple in line behind me in at Subway! Wow is all I can say! What a great feeling!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What a great Tuesday! I paid it forward fir the older couple in line behind me in at Subway! Wow is all I can say! What a great feeling!!



Awesome gesture. 

I did that the other day. Paid all but the little bit of change, pulled away and watched as they had to dig in the cupholder for 3 pennies.?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2019)

It does make you feel good!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2019)

I may do it again tomorrow.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 25, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I may do it again tomorrow.....


I’ll be right behind you. Have a great wednesday


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 26, 2019)

Bless you brother brown for extending your love and compassion beyond this forum. Remember, we all can make a difference. It starts with the man in the mirror. 

[Verse 1]
I'm gonna make a change for once in my life
It's gonna feel real good
Gonna make a difference, gonna make it right
As I turned up the collar on my favorite winter coat
This wind is blowin' my mind
I see the kids in the street, with not enough to eat
Who am I to be blind, pretending not to see their needs
A summer's disregard, a broken bottle top
And a one man's soul
They follow each other on the wind, ya know
'Cause they got nowhere to go
That's why I want you to know

[Chorus]
I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you wanna make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and then make a change

[Verse 2]
I've been a victim of a selfish kinda love
It's time that I realize
There are some with no home, not a nickel to loan
Could it be really me pretending that they're not alone
A willow deeply scarred, somebody's broken heart
And a washed out dream
They follow the pattern of the wind, ya see
'Cause they got no place to be
That's why I'm starting with me

[Chorus]
I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you wanna make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and then make a change
I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you wanna make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and then make a change

[Chorus]
I'm starting with the man in the mirror
I'm asking him to change his ways
And no message could have been any clearer
If you wanna make the world a better place
Take a look at yourself and then make a change


*Brother Britches*


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2019)

What a song brother! What a song!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2019)

Ya know.. I woke up this morning not wanting to be a jerk.. But then I open this thread and all of my jerk buttons get pushed.. 

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya know.. I woke up this morning not wanting to be a jerk.. But then I open this thread and all of my jerk buttons get pushed..
> 
> Daily Vols suck!


Even us positive peace loving brothers find that funny...?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Even us positive peace loving brothers find that funny...?


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 27, 2019)

You can take your Olive Branch and, well you know!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 27, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


And dawgs When they lose three or more games


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2019)

What a great Thursday! Looking forward to a great Friday!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What a great Thursday! Looking forward to a great Friday!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2019)

Don’t forget the gaytors.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Dogs too.


----------



## 00Beau (Jun 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> What a great Thursday! Looking forward to a great Friday!


Well it is Friday! And it is Great, I have not seen your mug today!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 28, 2019)

00Beau said:


> Well it is Friday! And it is Great, I have not seen your mug today!


Nor slayers too.  And good for us. Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2019)

00Beau said:


> Well it is Friday! And it is Great, I have not seen your mug today!


Sounds like you need a switch from the olive tree.......  Give peace a chance!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Then we cut into firewood.?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2019)

You two will come around.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2019)

This is gonna be our year, I just know it . . 





We got us a Corn Hole team !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be our year, I just know it . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's the little things ain't it!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> it's the little things ain't it!!!!!




Gotta start somewhere ???


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta start somewhere ???


Check y'all might beat FSU and Miami this year!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Check y'all might beat FSU and Miami this year!!!!!



We're about to see an improved Ga Tech


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We're about to see an improved Ga Tech


Rumor has it that CNS is giving them pointers on how to beat Clemson so he won't have to face them again.................


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We're about to see an improved Ga Tech


You working night shift at the Chicken plant now??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> You working night shift at the Chicken plant now??



I work on call and it covers all shifts. No chickens involved.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy Saturday my peace loving bros!!! Looks like some great banter in our thread throughout the night. Just goes to show this thing has taken root.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I work on call and it covers all shifts. No chickens involved.


Congrats on the promotion.  I thought you were the beak grinder.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Congrats on the promotion.  I thought you were the beak grinder.


And here I thought he was the toe nail cleaner.......


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Saturday my peace loving bros!!! Looks like some great banter in our thread throughout the night. Just goes to show this thing has taken root.



Gonna require considerable watering, though.  Hard spirits might help.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2019)

Brother Britches


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

Man you can feel the peace in the air!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Man you can feel the peace in the air!!


You sure can, brother JC.








Brother Britches


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2019)

They put SS on call. They said dont call us we'll call you.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They put SS on call. They said dont call us we'll call you.


Work must be slow on the de-beaking plant!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Man this thread is a breath of fresh air!!

Thanks Brother Brown, I am feeling the peace in my heart!!

And Brother Britches can really match the songs with the thread!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy Sunday morning Dawgs... I hope the rest of you kick a dog bone trying not to wake the wife in the dark.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2019)

Morning brother Slayer!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy Sunday morning Dawgs... I hope the rest of you kick a dog bone trying not to wake the wife in the dark.



Next time that boy of yours leaves legos in the floor I'm liable to wake up everybody in the house....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

Sabbath dawgsux


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2019)

I see a couple of you slipping a little but that’s perfectly fine. We all are learning our own path through this journey to light.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Next time that boy of yours leaves legos in the floor I'm liable to wake up everybody in the house....



And I can’t thank you enough.. Fishing was really good yesterday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I can’t thank you enough.. Fishing was really good yesterday.


???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???


I’m fishing now. Just got bit. ?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 30, 2019)

Did it leave a mark?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 30, 2019)

Fish bit 6 and died.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2019)

Guys, the family and I are in sunny Daytona Beach. This trip has been an emotional roller coaster with what I’ve witnessed here. The homeless are everywhere! The wife and I when we get back home are going to start a nonprofit. We are going to make a difference and help these poor people. I’ll be sharing the information on how you guys can contribute. Don’t worry I’m not going use the nonprofit to funnel money to myself like a tv preacher. But we will need a private jet to fly back and forth from Monroe Ga to Daytona to take care of these great people. We also need a beach front house or condominium. Please be thinking about how much you can contribute and remember your donation will be tax deductible.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2019)

Y’all have a great Tuesday


----------



## elfiii (Jul 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Y’all have a great Tuesday



That's it? That's all you got?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's it? That's all you got?


Happy Tuesday and elfiiiisux?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Tuesday and elfiiiisux?



Tuesday elfiiisllayerbrownjcooperkydogsux


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Guys, the family and I are in sunny Daytona Beach. This trip has been an emotional roller coaster with what I’ve witnessed here. The homeless are everywhere! The wife and I when we get back home are going to start a nonprofit. We are going to make a difference and help these poor people. I’ll be sharing the information on how you guys can contribute. Don’t worry I’m not going use the nonprofit to funnel money to myself like a tv preacher. But we will need a private jet to fly back and forth from Monroe Ga to Daytona to take care of these great people. We also need a beach front house or condominium. Please be thinking about how much you can contribute and remember your donation will be tax deductible.



Homeless?  I'm here on the beach and all I see is some folks who are nearly without clothes.  I'll have to think about how to make a non-profit out of that so I can deduct my trips here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Homeless?  I'm here on the beach and all I see is some folks who are nearly without clothes.  I'll have to think about how to make a non-profit out of that so I can deduct my trips here.


With your legal knowledge please let me know what you come up with. I need a plane and condo/house plus a small salary without going to prison......?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> With your legal knowledge please let me know what you come up with. I need a plane and condo/house plus a small salary without going to prison......?



If you're gonna run with the big dogs you cant be scared of a little prison time.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> If you're gonna run with the big dogs you cant be scared of a little prison time.


I ain’t skeered I’m just cautious.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I ain’t skeered I’m just cautious.....


??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 15, 2019)

Y’all have a great Tuesday


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 21, 2019)

Hope yall have a fine Sunday and none of your congregation are bitten by a snake


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks and just to let you know it’s an honor to see this thread still going. Some here would love to see it die....... Happy Church day to all!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jul 21, 2019)

Not so Brother brown! Even the haters have come to feel the love and fellowship that has sprung forth of this fountain. Pay no mind to what they may espouse, it is simply an instinctive reaction to strange and overwhelming emotions that have been brought forth upon entering this Sacred Temple.

Fret not Brother, the fruit shall be brought forth and sweet it will be!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2019)

Yea we only have a short while for this kumbaya stuff then off to the battlefield we go, but until then PEACE!

Have a Great Sunday!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2019)

And just some friendly Sunday advice to all my church going brothers. Dress appropriately for church today. Don’t wear the same clothes you wore last night to the strip club(s). And no need to wear all the bling. Remember, you’re going to a house of God, not a house of Goddesses.

Remember, brother Britches cares dearly for each and everyone of you.

Brother Britches


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hope yall have a fine Sunday and none of your congregation are bitten by a snake


Praying that John cooper survives church today


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2019)

Just got a call. Thank God John survived another Sunday in the bush of North East Alabama


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2019)

Happy Friday boys and girls! When you're standing out there watering your weed plants today, be thankful for another day you're on top of the grass, instead of below it. 

Don't drink and drive!

Brother Britches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 26, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Don't drink and drive!
> 
> Brother Britches




??? you've obviously not met half these knuckleheads


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ??? you've obviously not met half these knuckleheads


M6 don't drink and drive. He pulls over when he takes a swig!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> M6 don't drink and drive. He pulls over when he takes a swig!


Yep. Only when I’m sleeping in my boat


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 26, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not me! I hope any and all orange lovers fall down stairs!
> 
> Daily Vols suck!


Thug


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2019)

Haven’t heard from brother Brown in awhile. He must have finally gotten enough donations to buy that private jet. The REAL good work is about to begin. Brother SS Thug needs donations to build that small strip club shed behind his house. This way he can help all the fine wanna be strippers in his neighborhood make it to the big stage. Practice makes perfect, and Brother SS Thug can help them get all the practice they need with your generous donations. Y’all please donate to this worthy cause.

Proud of my two brothers. They’re  trying to do big things in 2019.

Brother Britches


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2019)

Counting down the days til peace time ends!

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 28, 2019)

Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Happy Sunday to all!


And be careful at church John Cooper


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> View attachment 976838


John needs to invite elfiiii to be the quest snake handler some Sunday. Slayer would kill all their snakes if he went. ?


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 29, 2019)

Can’t we all just get along? 




GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2019)

drhunter1 said:


> Can’t we all just get along?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should. As long as elfiiiiii and slayer aren’t so hateful we have a chance.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> We should. As long as elfiiiiii and slayer aren’t so hateful we have a chance.



Hateful people gotta have fun too 6. Bama sux. Monday 6 sux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They took my favorite thread down.


Browns to blame for that.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Browns to blame for that.


That’s a lie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> That’s a lie.


Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump for last chance before football season starts and peacetime is OVER!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Browns to blame for that.



They cant have any thread eclipsing the Go Dog threads!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They cant have any thread eclipsing the Go Dog threads!


It’s all they have bless their heart


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> It’s all they have bless their heart


?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They cant have any thread eclipsing the Go Dog threads!



At least we have a thread, and dont have to go over the Florida and Alabama threads to post. I doubt that have any decent ones in either state. Might be one in Florida, but there is nobody in Alabama with enough sense to put one together.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> At least we have a thread, and dont have to go over the Florida and Alabama threads to post. I doubt that have any decent ones in either state. Might be one in Florida, but there is nobody in Alabama with enough sense to put one together.



Well we had one until the feminist started hollering...??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2019)

Seeing too much arguing and not enough love in here!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well we had one until the feminist started hollering...??



Well, yall should have treated them better. They rule the world you know.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2019)

Muh dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Seeing too much arguing and not enough love in here!!!!


Yep.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2019)

I come in peace


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2019)

The olive tree has burned.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 984922
> The olive tree has burned.



That's the righteous hand of God reaching down and letting you know good old fashioned college football hate is not a sin. 

Just so y'all know, God is DGD.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 984922
> The olive tree has burned.




Please refer to post #169 of this thread..



Browning Slayer said:


> Any day I'm alive and giving you haters grief, it's a good day!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Bumped for slayer


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2019)

I am glad this thread was bumped back up. There has been to much animosity in here lately!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I am glad this thread was bumped back up. There has been to much animosity in here lately!!!!


I really hope it helps everybody


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2019)

God speed to everyone


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... we'll keep this thread around just to continue to beat it and spew our hatred towards ANY and all. Especially the ones in Orange!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



^this^.... GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^.... GO DAWGS!


Hope tj can see the light.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2019)

Bump for those who haven't had the season they expected. Me included?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bump for those who haven't had the season they expected. Me included?


Dogs really need this now


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 17, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I really hope it helps everybody


Me too.


----------



## James12 (Oct 17, 2019)

It may be feel better just seeing it atop of the thread list!  Thanks guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks for the bump! This thread means a lot to most of us round here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 17, 2019)

It’s obvious that Kirby has been affected by this thread. Letting his good bud Muschamp beat our Dawgs was such a kind gesture. Brother Brown’s good work is continuing to impress.

Way to go brother Brown. You have touched many lives.

Brother Britches


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> It’s obvious that Kirby has been affected by this thread. Letting his good bud Muschamp beat our Dawgs was such a kind gesture. Brother Brown’s good work is continuing to impress.
> 
> Way to go brother Brown. You have touched many lives.
> 
> Brother Britches


I could have lived without Kirby extending the olive branch.......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 18, 2019)

It will be interesting to see what other fanbases join this thread as the season progresses..


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2019)

I sure hope you all have a great weekend. I am sorry if I offended any of you this past week. I sure hope riprap is in a forgiving mood.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2019)

I sure hope Jeremy Pruitt reads this thread and takes it easy on Bama this weekend


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> I sure hope Jeremy Pruitt reads this thread and takes it easy on Bama this weekend


I hope the dogs win in a bloodbath


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 18, 2019)

That Bama game is going to be tough to stay up until the end for us old folks


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 18, 2019)

We better keep this thread close in case Ky wins........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 18, 2019)

Last time we had a nasty rain game day in Athens Bama came in there and destroyed us. Even made Richt day a cuss word on TV


----------



## James12 (Oct 18, 2019)

If KY wins tomorrow, you’ll hear every rifle in the state of GA at daylight the next day.  Lots of deersies shot in the faces ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 19, 2019)

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Especially my hurting Dawg bros.

Remember, the Georgia football crisis hotline # is 1.888.SAD.DAWG. Operators are standing by 7 days a week, 24/7. They talked me off a bridge last Saturday night. Glad to be here.

Brother Britches!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Especially my hurting Dawg bros.
> 
> Remember, the Georgia football crisis hotline # is 1.888.SAD.DAWG. Operators are standing by 7 days a week, 24/7. They talked me off a bridge last Saturday night. Glad to be here.
> 
> Brother Britches!


Serious question. When was the last time Georgia lost back to back games at home


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Last time we had a nasty rain game day in Athens Bama came in there and destroyed us. Even made Richt day a cuss word on TV


And it was beautiful watching Derek Henry destroy you guys


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> And it was beautiful watching Derek Henry destroy you guys


Muh dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Bunch of skinny jean wearing pansies up in here!


----------



## LEGHORN (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Serious question. When was the last time Georgia lost back to back games at home


 
I don’t know about winning, but definitely take UK and the points today.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Did the olive branch come from the hedges at Sanford field dooly stadium mark richt parking lot? Cause if so that’s vandalism!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Did the olive branch come from the hedges at Sanford field dooly stadium mark richt parking lot? Cause if so that’s vandalism!



Toomer’s Branches donated per the court from Updyke...


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bunch of skinny jean wearing pansies up in here!


"Skinny jeans" ????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Serious question. When was the last time Georgia lost back to back games at home


10/19/19.......


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Dawgs lose this week the forum will close til February


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

James12 said:


> If KY wins tomorrow, you’ll hear every rifle in the state of GA at daylight the next day.  Lots of deersies shot in the faces ?


???

Ky better buckle their chinstraps


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

Bush dawgs already got an excuse working up —-rain


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

If Ky wins I hope they leave those shrubberies alone!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> If Ky wins I hope they leave those shrubberies alone!


If Kentucky wins the dawgs gonna be glad they got bushes to protect them from the mob


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

If the Dawgs lose today I’ve already been given the green light to become a mod for a day. Remember if I ban you it’s in love not hate.


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If the Dawgs lose today I’ve already been given the green light to become a mod for a day. Remember if I ban you it’s in love not hate.


?  ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 19, 2019)

This thread is Meaningless now!
It’s WARTIME!

Y’all SUX!


GO Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If the Dawgs lose today I’ve already been given the green light to become a mod for a day. Remember if I ban you it’s in love not hate.



It's no problem. They accept new members daily!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's no problem. They accept new members daily!


True but I have superior computer skills. I can catch a poster faster than a Mexican can get across the border.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> True but I have superior computer skills. I can catch a poster faster than a Mexican can get across the border.



That's not very fast Brother Brown. That fence is slowing em down!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That's not very fast Brother Brown. That fence is slowing em down!


He said fence!!!! Brah the tunnels!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He said fence!!!! Brah the tunnels!!!!


???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> If the Dawgs lose today I’ve already been given the green light to become a mod for a day. Remember if I ban you it’s in love not hate.


Just got off the phone with Lee. He already gave me the admin rights. He’s down at his hunting camp and told me to take care of business if the Dawgs lose.

What he doesn’t know is I’m going to go “full retard”.. Out of state hunters and fisherman will get the axe. When I get done it will be nothing but Dawgs in this Georgia forum. I’m cleaning house!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just got off the phone with Lee. He already gave me the admin rights. He’s down at his hunting camp and told me to take care of business if the Dawgs lose.
> 
> What he doesn’t know is I’m going to go “full retard”..



Well that won't be hard....





Crap. Been nice knowing you fellers. Just couldn't help it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 19, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Well that won't be hard....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think he gave the admin rights??


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 19, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why do you think he gave the admin rights??


????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 29, 2019)

Thought I'd bump this thread & dust it off ahead of this weekend........
??


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks 4hand if you need a hand picking them Gators up off the field after we kick their tails. Holler at me...?


----------



## James12 (Oct 29, 2019)

I will be here in case moral support is needed on Saturday.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

NO OLIVE BRANCH ITS ALL OUT WAR! 
TAKE NO PRISONERS!

GO DAWGS


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks 4hand if you need a hand picking them Gators up off the field after we kick their tails. Holler at me...?


Heck yeah, I'll holler! Man I preciate that!
????


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> NO OLIVE BRANCH ITS ALL OUT WAR!
> TAKE NO PRISONERS!
> 
> GO DAWGS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread & dust it off ahead of this weekend........
> ??


Why?? My opinion hasn't changed. I still HATE the Gators!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why?? My opinion hasn't changed. I still HATE the Gators!


Well Slayer, it ain't just about you.
And don't be HATIN!! ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Well Slayer, it ain't just about you.



Ummmmm... Yeah it is.. Its always about me..


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ummmmm... Yeah it is.. Its always about me..


?  ????


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 30, 2019)

"Olive Branch"???....more like a weeping willow...


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ?  ????


He’s a hateful lil man. ?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

In the "spirit of the Olive Branch", I will be offering post game grief counseling to any dawgs free of charge!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> In the "spirit of the Olive Branch", I will be offering post game grief counseling to any dawgs free of charge!


And you will be screaming this after Saturday....
GO DAWGS


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> And you will be screaming this after Saturday....
> GO DAWGS


????
Never!
????


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> ????
> Never!
> ????


Did your daughter decide where she’s going to college yet?


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Yep. Long story, but I'll shorten it. 
At FSU Freshman orientation we learned some of the pre reqs she had didn't fit their criteria for nursing program. 
She's attending Santa Fe College in G'ville. Commuting & living at home.
Santa Fe has an awesome Nursing Program & old dad is loving her still being home every night.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Yep. Long story, but I'll shorten it.
> At FSU Freshman orientation we learned some of the pre reqs she had didn't fit their criteria for nursing program.
> She's attending Santa Fe College in G'ville. Commuting & living at home.
> Santa Fe has an awesome Nursing Program & old dad is loving her still being home every night.


Glad to hear she’s close to home and I won’t have to say Go Noles for you!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 30, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Glad to hear she’s close to home and I won’t have to say Go Noles for you!


Thanks brother. Pretty sure I'd have choked trying to say it myself!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

She's planning to get her Master's at UF. 
You can say Go Gators!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2019)

4HAND said:


> She's planning to get her Master's at UF.
> You can say Go Gators!!


You could also say “thanks for the toilet paper”.... Gators suck!


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You could also say “thanks for the toilet paper”.... Gators suck!


If my daughter applies herself & graduates with her Master's degree in her chosen field I won't care what college it is that she's chosen. 
If it's UF, it'll just be a little sweeter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> If my daughter applies herself & graduates with her Master's degree in her chosen field I won't care what college it is that she's chosen.
> If it's UF, it'll just be a little sweeter.



Slayer is still agitated that his son is leaning towards UT.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 31, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Slayer is still agitated that his son is leaning towards UT.....


It’s that orange mobile home of his


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 31, 2019)

? Been quite today.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 31, 2019)

4HAND said:


> If my daughter applies herself & graduates with her Master's degree in her chosen field I won't care what college it is that she's chosen.
> If it's UF, it'll just be a little sweeter.


My wife is going for her Masters in Healthcare Administration in January. So go University of Cincinnati!


----------

